# Reviving an old engine / Athern engine parts needed



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just received two older Athern F locos. They are belt drive. The motors turn. The problem is that the belts are missing. Does anyone know is these belts are still available? Is there any thing that can be substituted? I am mainly interested in reviving an old pair of engines. Also when were these made?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I buy my belts at Dollar Tree. Not much more than rubber bands, actually. And a whole lot cheaper than buying from Athearn or Walthers.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob's right, I just use 1/2" ones I get from WalMart...one bag will last you for centuries.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

oh wow, so there is such thing as belt drive and it wasn't a figure of my imagination.
i can only agree with the other guys. we used rubber bands exclusivley for these types as nothing else was available.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

Those older Athearn rubber band drive locos were built in the 50's and 60's. They were notoriosly poor runners. It's great if you are restoring it for sentimental reasons but it will probably not preform very well. Good luck.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

ALCOS4EVER said:


> Those older Athearn rubber band drive locos were built in the 50's and 60's. They were notoriosly poor runners. It's great if you are restoring it for sentimental reasons but it will probably not preform very well. Good luck.


One of the biggest reasons for the poor performance was the poor quality track as much was brass. Wheel cleaning maintenance is a must, as they are also brass. 

I have a number of the old "belt drive" Athearns and you would be surprised how well they perform on nickle-silver track. Not Proto 2000s mind you, but they can hold their own. Mine are from the late '50's and early '60's. All of mine are the old F3's, F7's, a C-Liner, a couple of RS-2's, and a couple of old PA's.

Those old Pittman-style motors are still amp sucking fools too. I tried to convert one to DCC to see if it could be done, and it fried a 1.5 amp decoder in quick order.

Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

ALCOS4EVER said:


> Those older Athearn rubber band drive locos were built in the 50's and 60's. They were notoriosly poor runners. It's great if you are restoring it for sentimental reasons but it will probably not preform very well. Good luck.


The only reason that I have to do this is because I want to see if I can. I received two of them with a lot of 11 Riverosi cars for $6.00. So far 7 of the cars I have running with $0 put into them. 2 will only need couplers and lets just say the rest have donated to the cause. So far I have brought a Tyco Chatanuga Choo Choo, Bachman Santa Fe 307 and an AMH F2 back from non-running condition. I just like to try and fix them.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

I am glad you are enjoying your project. I wasn't trying to discourage you I just thought I would let you know my experiences with these locomotives. I had three of them when I was younger. Believe me I have salvaged and in some cases still use locomotives and rolling stock other people would call basket cases. Good luck.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

ALCOS4EVER said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your project. I wasn't trying to discourage you I just thought I would let you know my experiences with these locomotives. I had three of them when I was younger. Believe me I have salvaged and in some cases still use locomotives and rolling stock other people would call basket cases. Good luck.


One nice thing with running older locos is there is always something to do. My Chatanooga just had one of its gears come loose and can't go up a hill. and I have the two Athern belt drives to repair. The more I look at the belt drive ones the more I think one will be repaired and the other will be for parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have never seen a belt drive. The few that I have are geared or shaft driven. Can you post a picture?


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't have a digital camera so I can't send a photo. They have steel rods approximately 1/16" in diameter attached to the output shafts on each end of the motor. The coupling is just a piece of rubber tubing approximately 1/4" long. The steel rod passes through a tower which is actually part of the chassis. The trucks are almost like a dummy units. They have a hole in the top center which rides on a pin on the chassis. The axles have a large sleeve on them on which the belt rides. The belts are really just rubber bands but you have to get ones that are just right. Too loose and they slip and no power, too tight and they can overheat the motor. They were really just a way to offer a cheaper unit years ago. Gear drive was around then too. I hope that is what you wanted to know.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I love my banded RDC from Athearn, it is a sweet runner that I'd put up to any gear drive. The delightful boing bounce when one throws the brake is a hoot.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The blue one is the far better of the two. The shell has a few scratches, other than that it is in good shape. The red and silver one is missing all of the steps. The trucks and motor also are in better condition in the blue one. The inside of the silver one is what I have in the photos.


----------

